# Meet OJ



## rebeccaOJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all

I would like you to meet OJ

Oj is a oriental x ( we are not 100% sure )

he was rescued by my friend who saw his owner giving him ( & his brother & sisters away to a pet shop )

Now he has a very loving home here with us.. I hope you enjoy the pics

This was when we first got him

































these were taken a few weeks ago


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I just love flame-point Siamese kitties! He's beautiful.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

He's a fire point siamese and a beautiful one at that!


----------



## rebeccaOJ (Oct 11, 2010)

oh wow thanks guys.... been a member of another cat forum here in Australia and everyone seams to think is he Siamese x with something. we have never had tests to prove it 

glad you like the photos

thanks


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

He is a siamese x. Fire point is his color.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful coat and eyes.


----------



## rebeccaOJ (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks guys... sorry all new to this whole cat thing! my apologizes


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

teasha said:


> He's a fire point siamese and a beautiful one at that!


Or he's been out boozing. :kittyturn


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

beautiful kitty!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

rebeccaOJ said:


> thanks guys... sorry all new to this whole cat thing! my apologizes


It's ok how else will you learn


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures, of a very attractive cat. My favorite is where he's resting his chin and looking straight at the camera. I don't know if I have a tail fetish, but that's a beautiful tail.


----------



## rebeccaOJ (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks guys glad you like the pic's


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is one fine lookin' kitty. Very very cute.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He has such pretty eyes!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

There are several members here with kitties that look just like your OJ. I have a flame point Siamese X, as well as swimkris, and sephi to name a few. OJ looks just like my Rowdy.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> There are several members here with kitties that look just like your OJ. I have a flame point Siamese X, as well as swimkris, and sephi to name a few. OJ looks just like my Rowdy.



Actually I sent Bec an email and attached a pic of your cat as i thought OJ had a double in the US!!!

She was so excited when she saw it and that was one reason she joined up. 

So now I have another place I can look at pics of OJ.

Bec also has videos. He is very clever and can fetch things too.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Very nice pictures, of a very attractive cat. My favorite is where he's resting his chin and looking straight at the camera. I don't know if I have a tail fetish, but that's a beautiful tail.


Yes. it is beautiful and very LONG too!!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart:heart He is gorgeous


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

He's precioussssss


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

OH he's so pretty!


----------

